# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: برنامه نویسی ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

## mehrdad_t

دوستان یه سؤال عجیب !!!  :متفکر: 
من مهندس الکترونیک هستم و می خواهم به یک زبان برنامه نویسی مسلط بشم بطوری که هم تو فیلد کاری الکترونیک (برای Embedded System ها) بتونم کار کنم و هم اینکه تو سیستم عامل ویندوز، برنامه های کاربردی را راحت بنویسم.مثل .net منظورم اینه که بتونم بعنوان یک windows developer هم کار بگیرم. 
با یکی از دوستانم که .net کار می کنه مشورت کردم گفت که .net برای برنامه نویسی تو Embedded system ها تعریف نشده! کسی میدونه چه زبان برنامه نویسی رو مسلط باشم بهتره؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## saied_genius

اگر مستقيم بخواهيد سيستم هاي embedded را برنامه نويسي کنيد ، بايد يا اسمبلي بنويسيد يا C (البته اگر اشتباه نکنم)

مگر اينکه بخواهيد با اين سيستم ها از طريق port هاي کامپيوتر کارکنيد و هنگام اتصال آنها به کامپيوتر از آنها استفاده کنيد (ارسال و دريافت اطلاعات از طريق Port ها) ، در آن صورت فرقي نمي کند از کدام زبان برنامه نويسي استفاده کنيد ، حتي Net. مي تواند گزينه مناسبي باشد.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## farzadsw

.net روي توي سخت افزاري كه روش wince نصب هست ميتونيد استفاده كنيد . مثلا يه ميكروي arm9 كه رم و رام كافي براي اجراي wince داره . 

اما همونطور كه ميبينيد تو بازه محدودي كاربرد داره . 

بهتره شما خودتون رو به پلتفورم خاصي (مثل همون .net) وابسته نكنيد . به نظر من بهتره زبان C و بعدش C++‎ رو ياد بگيريد . 
براي c , C++‎ پلتفورمهاي مختلفي وجود داره ، يكي از پلتفورمايي كه هم روي لينوكس ، هم روي ويندوز و هم روي embedded os ها قابل نصبه qt هست . ولي مسلما كار كردن با ويژوال استديو و دات نت ساده تر از بقيه پلتفورمها هست.

----------

